# Fluval Plant 3.0 on 40g breeder



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

If I got your light correct the Fugeray is 8000K whites w/ deep red and if newer models splash of blue..
Most Finnex run 8000k whites so not an issue usually. 
Stingray is pretty close w/ a bit more blue added..surprised you don't like the color...BUT the stingray uses regular reds I believe..not 660nm ones.
so just make sure the part. 24/7 has the deep red diodes.









The "normal" planted plus is probably, though generic, better.
https://www.finnex.net/index.php/products/lighting/finnex-fugeray-planted-led-fixture-36.html


----------



## jp421 (Apr 30, 2019)

jeffkrol said:


> If I got your light correct the Fugeray is 8000K whites w/ deep red and if newer models splash of blue..
> Most Finnex run 8000k whites so not an issue usually.
> Stingray is pretty close w/ a bit more blue added..surprised you don't like the color...BUT the stingray uses regular reds I believe..not 660nm ones.
> so just make sure the part. 24/7 has the deep red diodes.
> ...


Ah, thanks for that. Perhaps the 24/7 will be what I need then based on that. 

The stingrays are not bad, it just seems like the greens dont "pop" like they do on my other tank. The front to back width of the 40 doesnt help with the lights either. 

From the other threads the Fluval seems to be a better light that any of the Finnex's but with it not being on Amazon, at least the 36in version, its harder to return if I am not happy with it.


----------



## Beauseph613 (Apr 8, 2018)

jp421 said:


> I am currently running 2x Finnex Stingrays and I am not happy with the color.
> 
> I have ordered a Planted+ 24/7 to try but I am not optimistic. I have tried beamswork and current and did not like the color on them as well.
> I like the color on the finnex fugeray on my spec V and I am trying to obtain similar color on the 40 breeder with no luck so far.
> ...


I have the 3.0 on my 40 breeder and had to raise it to get better spread. I like the options to customize it but it has been some what of a pain to find a way to raise the light since my tank has a glass lid (the plastic risers that you can buy from 3d printer shops wont work with the lid). I ended up buying two of the current light brackets but had to rest the light on the top since the light clips are too wide and won't hold the fluval. I tried buying clips from fluval that fit the 3.0 but haven't had any luck finding any in the US.
Hope this helps.


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Beauseph613 said:


> I have the 3.0 on my 40 breeder and had to raise it to get better spread. I like the options to customize it but it has been some what of a pain to find a way to raise the light since my tank has a glass lid (the plastic risers that you can buy from 3d printer shops wont work with the lid). I ended up buying two of the current light brackets but had to rest the light on the top since the light clips are too wide and won't hold the fluval. I tried buying clips from fluval that fit the 3.0 but haven't had any luck finding any in the US.
> 
> Hope this helps.




How high did you raise yours to get enough spread? 

I’ve got mine about 5” over the tank but still run 2 strips to help get less shadows. Using some wood risers sealed with acrylic paint.


----------



## Beauseph613 (Apr 8, 2018)

FishRFriendz said:


> How high did you raise yours to get enough spread?
> 
> I’ve got mine about 5” over the tank but still run 2 strips to help get less shadows. Using some wood risers sealed with acrylic paint.


I haven't measured but they're raised about four inches off. The nice thing is that the brackets are adjustable in height and I believe go up to 6 inches. I currently have them on the lowest level.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Beauseph613 said:


> I have the 3.0 on my 40 breeder and had to raise it to get better spread. I like the options to customize it but it has been some what of a pain to find a way to raise the light since my tank has a glass lid (the plastic risers that you can buy from 3d printer shops wont work with the lid). I ended up buying two of the current light brackets but had to rest the light on the top since the light clips are too wide and won't hold the fluval. I tried buying clips from fluval that fit the 3.0 but haven't had any luck finding any in the US.
> Hope this helps.



https://aquariumplants.com/products...MIvpKJgNfp4gIVErbACh3pag5EEAkYASABEgL1GfD_BwE
https://www.petswarehouse.com/fluval-cabinet-mountng-kit-a3982-a3985-a3978-sd-3/

Florida has 1000 IF 3.0 is the same shape as the 2.0 which I believe it is..


https://usa.hagen.com/Aquatic/Lighting/LED-Lighting/A3978

*  Fluval Performance LED Mounting Clips *

UPC: 015561139786 
Item#: A3978 






 Description
 Fluval Performance LED Mounting Clips.
*For use with Fluval Performance LED Lighting:*
Aqualife & Plant: A3980, A3981, A3982
Marine & Reef: A3983, A3984, A3985


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

jp421 said:


> Anyone tried a single Fluval Plant 3.0 on a 40g breeder? I cannot find the 36in on Amazon to try.


I have one on a standard 45 gallon. My gf purchased it at aquarium co-op for my birthday last month. It really bright! I turned it down to 50% as I'm starting to get a lot of algae.


----------



## Beauseph613 (Apr 8, 2018)

jeffkrol said:


> https://aquariumplants.com/products...MIvpKJgNfp4gIVErbACh3pag5EEAkYASABEgL1GfD_BwE
> https://www.petswarehouse.com/fluval-cabinet-mountng-kit-a3982-a3985-a3978-sd-3/
> 
> Florida has 1000 IF 3.0 is the same shape as the 2.0 which I believe it is..
> ...


I could be mistaken, but I don't think those clips will fit the 3.0. I couldn't find any reviews on the clips themselves but the reviews on the 2.0 suspension kit say it won't work with the 3.0. 

Item# 14565 is the mounting clips and item# 14566 is the suspension kit that fit the 3.0, or at least that's what fluval posted in a video. The only sellers I've come across that have them are in the UK.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Dang, yea looks like you are correct, one has 2 holes not offset other has one and an offset..
sorry..

OK I've made it somewhat of a crusade....
Partially because at one time I needed Eheim gaskets only available in the UK..so where there is a will there is a way..

Unfortunately only found the hanging kit for the 3.0 (cable and brackets)
BUT will "post" to the US..

Downside is going to be apparent in a minute..
"Kit' $19.95
Express to US $15.02

Total $34.97 pounds sterling.. 

$44.02..................US $'s approx

202678153906
Evil bay

ACTUALLY also has just clips...


> GBP 11.95
> Approximately US $15.16
> 
> 
> ...


$34.06 US


----------



## Beauseph613 (Apr 8, 2018)

jeffkrol said:


> OK I've made it somewhat of a crusade....
> Partially because at one time I needed Eheim gaskets only available in the UK..so where there is a will there is a way..
> 
> Unfortunately only found the hanging kit for the 3.0 (cable and brackets)
> ...


Sorry for not responding sooner, I've been away on vacation. 

Anyway, thanks! That is a little pricey but good to know that I can at least get it to the states.


----------

